# Chester Zoo Venomous Snakes



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

well, they have some don't they, and I am sure they won't support devenomising snakes, so will they have to feed their venomous snakes live food? Can a venomous snake eat frozen food if you know what I mean?

I know it's a bit vague but do you know what I mean?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just like anything else


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh they just eat defrosted food same as any other snake


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Are you going to chester zoo to specifically see the hots there?
I wouldnt, not worth it..not much there really.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

is there much in the rep house these days? i've not been for a few years and planning a trip with the kids in the summer hols


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah venemous in captivity are fed on frozen, intrestingly they still go through the envenomation process :no1:


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

well I went today anyway as i'm a member. They've done up realm of the red apes- a huge rectic is in there. And in some other vivs are emerald tree boas, tree frogs, monitor lizards and red tailed racers (couldn't spot that one:no1

Also, I got to feed the birds in the tropical realm! The zookeeper was really nice I got to go in with the purple rollers or something and feed them locusts. I had to throw them in the air and they caught them from a branch. It was a great day.:lol2:

Thanks for clearing up the hots question though.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

i thought the reptile hosue at chester zoo was quite impressive tbh... got loads of pics if anyone wants !


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> i thought the reptile hosue at chester zoo was quite impressive tbh... got loads of pics if anyone wants !


daft question!..... yes please!!


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

some one said about the hots still invenomate 
some species have a hemotoxic which help with digestion and the ones that dont, if you look at constrictors they do the same, go through the killing process 


just thought id metion


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

> daft question!..... yes please!!







































A few of my pics from Chester Zoo


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

are the baby komodo's still there? i haven't seen them yet!


----------

